# Internet Trouble



## mohityadavx (Mar 13, 2011)

HI!

I am having a 300kbps Reliance unlimited plan. I am using *windows 7*. I am using the modem provided to me for free by reliance. Now my problem is this that whenever i check my ip address it shows *192.168.1.2(Preferred*). I am neither having a router nor i am sharing internet connection. Then why i am getting ip address ?

I am also facing a lot of disconnection nowadays however all light in modem are stable and network adapter is active but i am not able to open reliance login page in windows  i see this figure 

 pc ----- network ( a bench) ----xxxx--- internet(globe)

is this disconnection is due to some problem in ip adress as network adapter is active and shows transaction of packets.

I have endlessly tried these following commands but in vain:-
ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/renew
ipconfig/release


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2011)

how do you check your ip?

go to What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address to check it.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 19, 2011)

that's the internal IP, assigned to your system by the modem


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Now my problem is this that whenever i check my ip address it shows *192.168.1.2(Preferred*).


It is your LAN IP address.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 19, 2011)

but the point remains the same why the hell i get this ip the default should be 192.168.1. isn't it???

OT:-
@ico - how r ur competitive going on!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2011)

try to reset your modem if you want that ip.

tried the link I gave?


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

@OP:
Your modem/router needs to assign an IP to the devices which can link to it. That is how TCP/IP works. If you do not want the ...2 default, you can go to network settings and assign an IP address to your machine, and subsequently feed that in your router configuration settings.

The disconnection of services is not due to this. Talk to your ISP.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> but the point remains the same why the hell i get this ip the default should be 192.168.1. isn't it???


I'll explain you in very simple words.

There is a LAN between your modem (192.168.1.1) and your PC (192.168.1.2). It is your modem which connects to the internet, your ISP assigns it an Internet IP address (www.showip.com). And then your modem acts as the gateway to the Internet.

And if you are facing a lot of disconnections these days, then it is because of your ISP. Not because of what you are saying.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 20, 2011)

ico said:


> I'll explain you in very simple words.
> 
> There is a LAN between your modem (192.168.1.1) and your PC (192.168.1.2). It is your modem which connects to the internet, your ISP assigns it an Internet IP address (www.showip.com). And then your modem acts as the gateway to the Internet.
> 
> And if you are facing a lot of disconnections these days, then it is because of your ISP. Not because of what you are saying.



Fu**ing reliance customer support is blaming everything on this weirdo no 192.168.1.2


----------

